# how to replace a lost passport when living/working abroad...



## Arly (May 7, 2009)

OK, here goes, I have been in the States for 3-4 years and recently renewed my L1 Visa and everything is in order...the problem is, I cannot find it after my last trip! As a Canadian, I have to get a Canadian passport, obviously across the border, to cross the border, I require the passport with my L1 card. Do I have to go to the Canadian Consulate in Austin (I am in Fort Worth Texas)? I have the legal paperwork seperate as back-up. I fear getting shipped out of the country and I am somewhat fearful of who to tell in case there is some ruckus' and I get shipped out for not having the papers. How do I go about replacing a candian passport when working in a foreign country???


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Arly said:


> OK, here goes, I have been in the States for 3-4 years and recently renewed my L1 Visa and everything is in order...the problem is, I cannot find it after my last trip! As a Canadian, I have to get a Canadian passport, obviously across the border, to cross the border, I require the passport with my L1 card. Do I have to go to the Canadian Consulate in Austin (I am in Fort Worth Texas)? I have the legal paperwork seperate as back-up. I fear getting shipped out of the country and I am somewhat fearful of who to tell in case there is some ruckus' and I get shipped out for not having the papers. How do I go about replacing a candian passport when working in a foreign country???


I dont know for sure, but its gotta be the Canadian Embassy??? I wouldnt have thought they'd throw you out if they can find you on their system and everything is in order, but you must get it sorted

Jo xxx


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

For lost or stolen passports you should go to the following and follow the instructions.

Passport Canada: Traveller's corner - Lost, stolen, damaged, destroyed or inaccessible passport


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

jojo said:


> I dont know for sure, but its gotta be the Canadian Embassy??? I wouldnt have thought they'd throw you out if they can find you on their system and everything is in order, but you must get it sorted
> 
> Jo xxx


There was a strange period a good few years ago where the Canadian authorities in their infinite wisdom made it impossible for their citizens abroad to renew their passports. I forget the actual catch-22 scenario, but there were an awful lot of Canadians posting help messages on bulletin boards at the time.


----------

